Will general motors die because of Tesla? - hemen
======
DrScump
They already died once, in 2009.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_Chapter_11_reor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_Chapter_11_reorganization)

------
mtmail
That's the 9th question in two days and now three submitted in two minutes. Is
that an attempt to gain more karma?

